# Winter Park - wonderland or waste?



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

WP was my first trip out West, I was there for 4 days in January of 2004, I think Wednesday-Saturday or something like that, so probably the exact same time of year. 

Hopefully you get better weather than we did. It was bluebird for us and not windy so I rode mostly without a jacket (layered sweater, or vest, instead) but unfortunately we didn't get any significant snowfall when I was there. Still, conditions were overall decent and not really icy. 

The slopes midweek were totally empty, which was nice. I've been to most of the "big" resorts since then, and WP not nearly as big as some (Jackson Hole, Whistler, etc.) but it was bigger than anything I'd ever rode before, being from Michigan. There was a good amount of terrain, pretty evenly distributed between beginner/intermediate/advanced if I remember correctly. We stayed slope-side and had a great time. It was considerably cheaper than whatever other options we had at the time, and having just graduated from college a few weeks prior, we were very price-conscious. I think it was good value for our money.

I probably wouldn't go back, nothing against WP, but I only take one big snow vacation each year, and as long as there are mountains I haven't hit yet, I'm going to go to one of them, or I'm going back to Whistler or PC.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks for the description :thumbsup:


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

WP/MJ = wonderland, anyone who says otherwise doesn't know the place well enough.
Not a chance I'm posting the locations of any stashes online. :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mary Jane = fun Winter Park not so much unless you like to jib. Good thing is crowds should be less right now due to its location.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

The crowds are down now that the holidays are over. The past two weeks were crazy though.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

daysailer1 said:


> The crowds are down now that the holidays are over. The past two weeks were crazy though.


Yeah it was crazy crowded, lift lines weren't so bad. 
Just a ton of people clogging the runs.

Luckly there was plently of trees/pow to ride. 


What days do you ride MJ daysiler1?
I'll be at MJ Tuesdays/Wednesdays for the next few weeks, & then switching to mondays/tuesdays.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I was working on the Winter Park side for most of the past two weeks. I didn't have any time for play. 

I'm off schedule for the next two weeks. I need the time to heal up though. I have the Grand County Crud and I had a slip/fall while working Friday night. I nearly snapped my wrist. It's really sore right now. Hard to type and carry stuff. Thankfully it happened on the clock and is covered by Workman's Comp.

I'm taking at least a week off from riding. They couldn't tell if some bones were broken or not. Lots of groovy colors though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Real nice town overall. Mountain was fun for us, we are beginners though.
Cost is high as that was the only drawback for our group.
$100 lift tickets is very hard to swallow.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

ouch! They're asking $100 for a lift ticket there now??? 

Could've saved about 10% with advance purchase of multi-day passes. 

When I went there a few years ago, we booked our vacation in like October, and we were able to buy 4-day lift passes for 50% off. I think we paid about $150/person for a 4-of-7 lift pass.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Window rates are $92.00 right now but those prices are pretty easy to beat. Early booking halved the cost and there are plenty of 2 for 1 coupons out there. Grocery store is $75.00, Entertainment book is like $55.00. Gold-C book is out there too. Lots of discounts on Liftopia. Gas coupons too.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yah just gotta do your research!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

just got back from WP!

boarded for 4 days non-stop action, tons of pow
so much backwoods to cover i loved it, lots of places to kick back and relax
i've never seeeeen so much powder in my life it was amazing!!!

the park was not as good as i had hoped tho, but the crazy pow runs made up 4 it


overall i loved it and would definitely go back again:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)




----------

